# disabled person = άτομο με αναπηρία



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

Ο Θησαυρός Eurovoc το αναφέρει ως _άτομο με ειδικές ανάγκες_, ωστόσο όπως φαίνεται από όλη αυτή τη συζήτηση που έχουμε κάνει στο νήμα για το disability, τα ίδια τα άτομα με αναπηρία θεωρούν τον όρο πολιτικά ανορθόδοξο.

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω δε, είναι το γιατί ο θησαυρός έχει επιλέξει αυτήν την απόδοση, όταν η ίδια η ΕΕ μιλάει για άτομα με αναπηρία. Μάλλον είναι αυτό που αναφέρει και ο Ρογήρος στο νήμα για το disability, ότι δηλαδή ο πολιτικά ορθός όρος δεν έχει ακόμα υιοθετηθεί πλήρως. 

Ακόμα ένας ενδιαφέρων σύνδεσμος εδώ: 
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/pdf/disability/code_good_practice_el.pdf


Αυτό που με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι ότι αριθμητικά πλέον, τα ευρήματα του Γκούγκλη για άτομα με αναπηρία είναι υπερδιπλάσια του πολιτικώς ανορθόδοξου ξαδερφακίου του, άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες, που σημαίνει ότι από πέρυσι που το συζητούσαμε, ο όρος έχει διαδοθεί.


----------



## Anni (Jun 11, 2010)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Έχω ένα "ξεχωριστό" αγοράκι 10 χρονών και ο όρος που χρησιμοποιείται τόσο από το Υπουργείο Υγείας όσο και από το Υπουργείο Παιδείας σε όλα τα έντυπα που καλούμαστε να συμπληρώνουμε είναι "άτομα με αναπηρία". Οι όροι "ειδικές ανάγκες" και "ειδικές δεξιότητες" έχουν πλέον καταργηθεί.

:)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

Άννη (ή μήπως Άννι; :)), σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την επιβεβαίωση.


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2010)

Παλ, παλιότερα η εγκεκριμένη στην ΕΕ απόδοση ήταν "με ειδικές ανάγκες", αλλά αυτό έχει αλλάξει εδώ και μια δεκαετία τουλάχιστο. 

Καλά κάνεις και το διορθώνεις, διότι άλλοι που ανεβάζουν ανεξέταστα και σωρηδόν όρους από διάφορα γλωσσάρια για να αβγατίσουν τα ποστ των αραχνιασμένων ιστοτόπων τους γεμίζουν το γκουγκλ με άκυρες αποδόσεις.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 11, 2010)

Λίγα πράγματα θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω, μετά την κατατοπιστική εισαγωγή της μοδερατόρισας στο παρόν νήμα, αλλά και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τα σχόλια που είχα κάνει στο νήμα για την "disability" (http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4059&page=2).
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αυτή η εξέλιξη της ορολογίας συνιστά σε μεγάλο βαθμό ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα (ο αγγλικός και ο γαλλικός όρος δεν άλλαξαν, μεταβλήθηκε η ελληνική απόδοση): παλιός και νέος όρος συνυπήρξαν, αναλόγως των αντανακλαστικών των ελληνικών μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών της ΕΕ, των προτάσεων των συλλόγων ατόμων με αναπηρία και των αποφάσεων/ επιλογών των φορέων του ελληνικού Δημοσίου.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 11, 2010)

Να συμφωνήσω κι εγώ πως οι ίδιοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο αναπηρία και γελούν με τους πολιτικά ορθούς ευπρεπισμούς.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2010)

Πρόσφατα άκουσα έναν δημοσιογράφο στην τηλεόραση να χρησιμοποιεί έναν πολιτικά ορθό ευπρεπισμό που μάλλον παρέπεμπε σε προσβλητικό ευφημισμό: *άτομα με εξαιρετικές ικανότητες.*


----------



## Anni (Jun 11, 2010)

Επανέρχομαι, αφού τους πολιτικούς ή μη ορθούς χαρακτηρισμούς τους έχω κάνει κτήμα μου τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια. Τα άτομα με αναπηρία χρησιμοποιούν επίσης ευρέως το ακρώνυμο ΑΜΕΑ ως αυτούσια λέξη και ποτέ ως "Άτομο Με Ειδικές Ανάγκες". 
Δεν είναι επίσης τυχαίο που η μεγαλύτερη στην Ελλάδα έκθεση για άτομα με αναπηρίες, η AYTONOMIA EXPO αναφέρεται ως "Η έκθεση για την αναπηρία" στα διαφημιστικά φυλλάδιά της.
Τέλος να προσθέσω, πως τα άτομα με αναπηρία δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα να δηλώσουν πως είναι άτομα με αναπηρία. Μάλλον εμείς, ίσως λόγω ντροπής, ίσως λόγω αμηχανίας προσπαθούμε να βρούμε όρους που χρυσώνουν το χάπι, όχι για εκείνους, όπως νομίζουμε, αφού κάθε άτομο με αναπηρία έχει αποδεχθεί τη διαφορετικότητά του, αλλά για εμάς τους ίδιους που, για ένα σωρό λόγους δυσκολευόμαστε να την αποδεχθούμε.
Ξέφυγα λίγο από το θέμα σας και ζητώ συγγνώμη, όμως δεν μου δίνεται συχνά η ευκαιρία να μιλήσω για ένα τέτοιο θέμα σε "μη αναπηρικούς" χώρους συζήτησης. :)

Παλάβρα, Άννη, Άννι... μάλλον κάτι ξέρεις εσύ! :)


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 8, 2012)

Costas said:


> Δεν διαφωνώ, ή μάλλον συμφωνώ, αλλά θα τα ονόμαζα όλα αυτά "στρεβλώσεις ή υπερβολές". Βέβαια δεν κατέχω τη ζυγαριά της σωστής δόσης. Όσον αφορά το ΑΜΕΑ, είναι τραγικό. Και κατ' αρχήν είναι και δείγμα μεταφραστικού ραγιαδισμού, το ότι το person μεταφράστηκε άτομο, με αποτέλεσμα το ανθρώπινο ον που δηλώνεται με αυτή τη "λέξη" να είναι γένους...ουδετέρου! Ας λέγαν τουλάχιστον _ο_ ΑΜΕΑ, ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ με αναπηρία, διάολε! Ακούς εκεί _τα_ ΑΜΕΑ, λες και είναι τίποτα ζώα!...Αλλά γι' αυτό δεν φταίει τόσο η πολιτική ορθότητα όσο ο ραγιαδισμός μας.





bernardina said:


> Για μένα είναι από τα πιο καταπιεστικά και εκνευριστικά πράγματα, όχι προφανώς το να σκέφτομαι πριν μιλήσω -κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν καθαρή ηλιθιότητα, αφού όλοι αυτολογοκρινόμαστε ως ένα βαθμό, για ευνόητους λόγους- αλλά το να τρέμω μια λέξη, από φόβο μήπως προσβληθεί κάποιος. Μα αν ο στόχος μου ΔΕΝ είναι να τον προσβάλω, τι σημασία έχει αν θα τον πω ανάπηρο ή ΑΜΕΑ; Και είναι λέξη το ΑΜΕΑ, για όνομα;!



Δεν συμφωνώ με την προσέγγισή σας, έχει τύχει να γνωριστώ με πάρα πολλά ΑΜΕΑ σε διάφορες περιστάσεις, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν κατάλαβα ότι προσβάλλοναι από την συγκεκριμένη λέξη ότι ότι θεωρούν ότι είναι υποτιμητική, ή ότι δείχνει μεταφραστικό ραγαδισμό ή whatever. Η ελληνική κοινότητα αμεα να είστε βέβαιοι ότι έχει πολύ πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα από αυτό, ακόμα κι αν το θεωρήσουμε ως τέτοιο.

BTW, AMEA = _άτομο με αναπηρία_, πλέον.

Mod: Από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> BTW, AMEA = _άτομο με αναπηρία_, πλέον.


Πράγματι. Έχει συζητηθεί εκτενώς εδώ disability και εδώ disabled person.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πράγματι. Έχει συζητηθεί εκτενώς εδώ: disability




Συμπαθάτε με, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω γιατί το _ανάπηρος_ είναι προσβλητικό ενώ το άτομο με _αναπηρία _δεν είναι. (Καταρχάς, όπως είπαμε και στον διάλογο με τον Κώστα πιο πάνω, η μετατροπή του προσώπου σε άτομο είναι από μόνη της υποτιμητική, αλλά ας μην το παραφιλοσοφήσουμε). Προσπαθώντας να αποφορτίσουμε τις _λέξεις_ -ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το δυσάρεστο είναι η _κατάσταση_ που εκφράζουν- συχνά γεννήσαμε και εξακολουθούμε να γεννάμε τέρατα, όπως το "άτομα με ειδικές δεξιότητες". Επίσης δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι η ιστορία έχει αμερικανικές απαρχές, μιας και οι Ευρωπαίοι μέσες άκρες τα είχαν αυτά σχεδόν λυμένα ή γραμμένα δεν τους έδιναν τόση βαρύτητα (αν κι εδώ μάλλον σηκώνει μεγάλη συζήτηση και δεν παίρνω όρκο).
Πιστεύω ότι το θέμα γίνεται διπλά προβληματικό όχι μόνο επειδή πασχίζουμε να μεταφράσουμε όρους που έχουν σκαρφιστεί άλλοι, συχνά με διαφορετικές πολιτισμικές προσλαμβάνουσες από μας, αλλά επειδή είναι σαν να μπολιαζόμαστε στανικώς, πρώτα με τη λανθασμένη νοοτροπία που πρέπει να διορθωθεί (είτε την είχαμε είτε όχι) κι έπειτα με τη "σωστή", είτε έχει/είχε αντικειμενικό αντίκρυσμα στα καθ' ημάς είτε όχι. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πολλές φορές απλώς _μιμούμαστε_ για να μην μείνουμε πίσω.
Ξέρω ότι ταλιμπανίζω λέγοντάς τα αυτά, αλλά ως άνθρωπος (και όχι ως άτομο) δείχνω έμπρακτα τον σεβασμό μου στους μη αρτιμελείς συντοπίτες μου -πχ. με το να μην παρκάρω το ρημάδι μου στη διάβασή τους- και όχι ευνουχίζοντας τη γλώσσα μου. Νομίζω ότι κάθε εχέφρων και μη προκατειλημμένος άνθρωπος είναι σε θέση να αντιληφθεί την πρόθεσή σου απέναντί του όταν μιλάς, είτε είναι αρτιμελής είτε είναι ανάπηρος. Και για να προλάβω ενστάσεις του στυλ: άλλο να λες _στραβός_ κι άλλο _τυφλός_, ας σκεφτούμε πως ακόμη και μια ουδέτερη λέξη (πχ ψηλός) όταν θέλει ο ομιλητής να τη μετατρέψει σε βρισιά είναι πολύ εύκολο να το κάνει. Κατανοώ τις ευαισθησίες, αλλά δεν μ' αρέσει να πέφτουμε στο άλλο άκρο.
υγ. και, φυσικά, όροι όπως "άτομο με ειδικές δεξιότητες" δεν είναι μόνο αστείοι, είναι _προσβλητικοί_ μέσα στην πατερναλιστική συγκαταβατικότητά τους για τους ανθρώπους χάρη των οποίων υποτίθεται ότι χρησιμοποιούνται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2012)

:up: Μπέρνι


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Συμπαθάτε με, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω γιατί το _ανάπηρος_ είναι προσβλητικό ενώ το άτομο με _αναπηρία _δεν είναι. (Καταρχάς, όπως είπαμε και στον διάλογο με τον Κώστα πιο πάνω, η μετατροπή του προσώπου σε άτομο είναι από μόνη της υποτιμητική, αλλά ας μην το παραφιλοσοφήσουμε). Προσπαθώντας να αποφορτίσουμε τις _λέξεις_ -ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το δυσάρεστο είναι η _κατάσταση_ που εκφράζουν- συχνά γεννήσαμε και εξακολουθούμε να γεννάμε τέρατα, όπως το "άτομα με ειδικές δεξιότητες". Επίσης δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι η ιστορία έχει αμερικανικές απαρχές, μιας και οι Ευρωπαίοι μέσες άκρες τα είχαν αυτά σχεδόν λυμένα ή γραμμένα δεν τους έδιναν τόση βαρύτητα (αν κι εδώ μάλλον σηκώνει μεγάλη συζήτηση και δεν παίρνω όρκο).


Γενικώς συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δεν νομίζω ότι το θέμα σηκώνει συζήτηση. Οι φορείς και οι οργανώσεις των ατόμων με αναπηρία προτιμούν τον όρο *άτομα με αναπηρία*. Αν κάποια στιγμή αυτό αλλάξει και προτιμήσουν το _*ανάπηροι*_, τότε υποχρεωτικά θα συμμορφωθούμε κι εμείς. Ο σεβασμός στο συνάνθρωπο, όπως το να μην παρκάρει κανείς στη γαμημένη τη ράμπα και να εμποδίζει τους ανθρώπους που είναι σε αμαξίδιο να ανέβουν στο πεζοδρόμιο (προχτές είδα τέτοια σκηνή, και μου ήρθε να πιάσω ένα ξύλο και να κάνω το αυτοκίνητο που έκλεινε τη ράμπα ταραμά), πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνει και σεβασμό προς τις προτιμήσεις του, ιδίως όταν η προτίμηση αφορά το πώς αυτοαποκαλείται κάποιος. 

Για τα ειδικές δεξιότητες κλπ, αν διαβάσεις το νήμα για το disability, τα λένε και οι ίδιοι οι φορείς των ΑμεΑ - όλοι αυτοί οι ευφημισμοί θεωρούνται θετικές υπερβολές και ξεπερασμένοι όροι.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 9, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Οι φορείς και οι οργανώσεις των ατόμων με αναπηρία προτιμούν τον όρο *άτομα με αναπηρία*. Αν κάποια στιγμή αυτό αλλάξει και προτιμήσουν το _*ανάπηροι*_, τότε υποχρεωτικά θα συμμορφωθούμε κι εμείς.



Αυτό ακριβώς.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

sarant said:


> Καλά κάνεις και το διορθώνεις, διότι άλλοι που ανεβάζουν ανεξέταστα και σωρηδόν όρους από διάφορα γλωσσάρια για να αβγατίσουν τα ποστ των αραχνιασμένων ιστοτόπων τους γεμίζουν το γκουγκλ με άκυρες αποδόσεις.



http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4194/disabledz.jpg

Και, παρότι έχουν περάσει δύο χρόνια, δυστυχώς δεν μας διαβάζουν μπας και ξεστραβωθούν...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αν κάποια στιγμή αυτό αλλάξει και προτιμήσουν το _*ανάπηροι*_, τότε υποχρεωτικά θα συμμορφωθούμε κι εμείς. Ο σεβασμός στο συνάνθρωπο πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνει και σεβασμό προς τις προτιμήσεις του, ιδίως όταν η προτίμηση αφορά το πώς αυτοαποκαλείται κάποιος.



Καταλαβαίνεις πως, αν θέλει κανείς να επιμείνει στο ζήτημα, με αυτή σου τη θέση ανοίγεις ένα άλλο τεράστιο θέμα συζήτησης που έχει να κάνει με το βαθμό συμμόρφωσης προς το πώς αυτοαποκαλείται κάποιος. Προσοχή: όχι στο _δικαίωμά_ του να αυτοαποκαλείται όπως θέλει, αλλά στην _υποχρέωσή_ σου να συμμορφώνεσαι ή όχι σ' αυτό.
Και ενώ δέχομαι ότι αν αυτό -δηλαδή να τους αποκαλείς με συγκεκριμένο όρο-το κάνεις από επίσημη θέση (πχ με ένα έγγραφο κλπ προς μια υπηρεσία), οφείλεις να συμμορφωθείς, δεν βλέπω πώς στον ιδιωτικό, καθημερινό σου λόγο υπάρχει τρόπος -ή και δικαίωμα- να σου επιβληθεί. Άσε που πιστεύω ότι ένας τέτοιος εξαναγκασμός όχι μόνο δεν έχει καμία ηθική ή νομική βάση, αλλά εμπίπτει στην ίδια κατηγορία υποτιμητικών "θετικών" διακρίσεων όπως το _άτομα με ειδικές δεξιότητες_. Αλλά μπορεί και να πέφτω έξω.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2012)

Νομίζω πως το θέμα ξεκίνησε από τις θετικές υπερβολές τύπου _άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες_, γι' αυτό και υπήρξε εξαρχής η κατεύθυνση αυτή. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι υποτιμητική θετική διάκριση η χρήση του όρου *άτομο με αναπηρία*, μάλλον ουδέτερο μου φαίνεται σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα - βέβαια αυτό είναι δική μου εντύπωση. Δεν θυμάμαι τώρα την πηγή, ωστόσο τότε που είχα χρειαστεί τον όρο είχα διαβάσει ότι το σκεπτικό της χρήσης του «άτομο/αθλητής κλτ με αναπηρία/με επιληψία/με [...]» είναι προτιμότερος, διότι λέγοντας ανάπηρος/επιληπτικός κτλ είναι σαν να χαρακτηρίζεις έναν άνθρωπο συνολικά, ενώ η αναπηρία του αποτελεί απλώς ένα μέρος του ποιος είναι, ένα χαρακτηριστικό που δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει καμιά ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα επί του συνόλου.

Συμφωνώ βέβαια ότι δεν μπορεί κανείς να μας επιβάλει το ποιον όρο θα χρησιμοποιούμε ιδιωτικά, αλλά πιστεύω ότι αν κανείς λέει ότι «θέλω να με λέτε», ξερωγώ, «άτομο με αναπηρία», κι εμείς τον λέμε _ανάπηρο_ επειδή εμάς μας φαίνεται καλύτερο, είναι σαν να του λέμε ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τι θέλει εκείνος, αλλά τι πιστεύουμε εμείς ότι είναι σωστό.

Και βέβαια τα παραπάνω υπό τον όρο ότι θα σεβόμαστε πρώτα τον άλλον στην καθημερινότητά του, όπως έγραψες παραπάνω, Μπ.


----------



## Eudokia (Nov 28, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να επανέλθω σε αυτό το πολυσυζητημένο θέμα, επειδή συναντώ το disability / disabled person σε προδιαγραφές σχεδιασμού. Ο Νέος Οικοδομικός Κανονισμός (με τα + και τα - του) χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο "εμποδιζόμενα άτομα", ο οποίος μου φαίνεται βολικός αν λάβει κανείς υπ'όψη του τις εγκύους (που ούτε ανάπηρες είναι ούτε άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες) ή ανθρώπους που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιούν προσωρινά αναπηρικό καροτσάκι κλπ.
Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό τον όρο για την απόδοση του disabled person; Το ερώτημα, βέβαια, παραμένει τι κάνω με το disability.
Ευχαριστώ


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2012)

Μήπως το "εμποδιζόμενα" είναι μετάφραση του handicapped και όχι του disabled; Η αλήθεια είναι πως βλέποντας τον όρο "εμποδιζόμενα" άτομα, δεν θα έβαζα ποτέ στο μυαλό μου τις εγκύους.

The word _handicapped_ is best reserved to describe a disabled person who is unable to function owing to some property of the environment. Thus people with a physical disability requiring a wheelchair may or may not be _handicapped,_ depending on whether wheelchair ramps are made available to them. 

Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/handicapped#ixzz2DWLTB9V3



​


----------



## Palavra (Nov 28, 2012)

Στα _εμποδιζόμενα άτομα_ συμπεριλαμβάνονται άτομα που δεν έχουν αναπηρίες, αλλά εμποδίζονται λόγω ηλικίας, σωματικής διάπλασης κλπ. (παράδειγμα από το ΥΠΕΚΑ). Νομίζω πως δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις ως μετάφραση του disabled person - ένα παιδί, π.χ., μπορεί να εμπίπτει στον ορισμό του εμποδιζόμενου ατόμου, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θεωρείται άτομο με αναπηρία.

Βρίσκω σε διάφορα έγγραφα της ΕΕ το ζεύγος _*persons with reduced mobility = άτομα με μειωμένη κινητικότητα*_. Βέβαια, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει συζήτηση για το αν εμπίπτουν συγκεκριμένα οι έγκυοι σε αυτήν την κατηγορία, ωστόσο το *person with reduced mobility* ίσως μας κάνει ως απόδοση του «εμποδιζόμενα άτομα».

Κατά τα λοιπά, Ευδοκία, νομίζω η ερώτησή σου έχει απαντηθεί σε αυτό το νήμα:
*disabled person = άτομο με αναπηρία* (ή με αναπηρίες, όταν έχει περισσότερες από μία)
*disability = αναπηρία.*

Να θυμίσω ότι ο όρος _άτομο με ειδικές ανάγκες_ (που είναι συνώνυμος του _άτομο με αναπηρία_) θεωρείται ξεπερασμένος και πολιτικά ανορθόδοξος από τους διάφορους φορείς ΑμεΑ. Παραπέμπω ξανά στον Δημοσιογραφικό Οδηγό που υπάρχει στο νήμα για τον όρο disability.


----------



## Eudokia (Nov 28, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ.


----------

